# هذا الموضوع عن السلامة فى اعمال الحفر ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم



## مهندس السلامة 1 (22 أبريل 2010)

السلامة اولا


----------



## agharieb (22 أبريل 2010)

ملفات رائعة جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (23 أبريل 2010)

ملفات ممتازة
بارك الله فيك
نرجو المتابعة


----------



## عمروصلاح (9 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك.


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (9 مايو 2010)

Thank you very much my friend


----------



## محمودالحسيني (9 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا معلومات قيمة


----------



## سليم صبرة (10 مايو 2010)

شكرا الك على هذا المجهود 
م.سليم فتحى صبرة 
مشرف السلامة والصحة المهنية 
بمحطة غزة لتوليد الكهرباء 
سلامة موقع العمل من الحوادث وهو ثمرة جهود جميع العاملين وليس جهد فردي


----------



## civilwalid (15 مايو 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## tamer safety (22 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور على الملفات


----------



## خالدعمران محمود (22 أكتوبر 2010)

شغل حلو اوى جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## شبكشي (23 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور ويعطيك العافية


----------



## ايمن ابوالمجد (28 فبراير 2011)

تسلم الايادى


----------



## safety113 (1 مارس 2011)

*




*​


----------



## ecc1010 (12 مارس 2011)

جزااااااااااااك الله خيرا


----------



## mustafaelmontsri (18 سبتمبر 2012)

الف شكر وبارك الله فيك


----------



## loran419 (6 فبراير 2014)

thanks


----------



## جمال سعدالدين (18 مارس 2014)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------

